# Hairless Chihuahua?



## kirjava (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi everyone,

It never really shocked me before, but after surfing the net yesterday, I came to realize that my chi might be hairless??! 

Indeed, he doesnt have any hair on his chest and neck...and vveeeerry thin hair on his head...

Here is a pic of him:





What do you think? Is this normal or not? 

Thanks ! :hello1:


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

i cannot see the pic, try reposting please


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I can't see the pic, but he's normal for him.  He may have a condition called alopecia. And then again, some dogs just aren't as hairy. My chi's range from bald belly and inner legs to hairy, hairy, hairy.


----------



## kirjava (Aug 31, 2010)

oki, lets see if the pic works this time:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Still no pic. My Yoshi has had every test and he is fine. He has no hair on chest, neck, belly and barely any on his head ;-)


----------



## kirjava (Aug 31, 2010)

Phew...I really had thought he had a kind of genetic abnormality...apparently he isnt the only one like this...!

I really wanted to post the pic tho...whatever I do it doesnt seem to show up...Im going to have to work on that


----------



## kirjava (Aug 31, 2010)

*weird...*

I replied twice and I cant see my replies...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

He is beautiful!

There is a posting delay for the first several posts of new members. ;-)


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

he does seem to be lacking some fluff even for short hairs  but he's very cute regardless. reminds me of a tiny boston


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

awww he's cute


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I think there are lots of chi's that don't have alot of hair. My Sassy doesn't have alot, it's just the way she's always been. Her coat is thin and light colored and now you can see her age spots showing thru. gotta love um.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

The bald neck/chest/head is called "Pattern Baldness" pattern baldness
There is no treatment/cure for it. However Zoey has it and I had some success with growing some hair in using "The Missing Link" supplement, I use the Plus Professional/Veterinary Strength formula, I give her 1/2 a teaspoon as she only weighs 4#, so the bag lasts just 1 dog forever  Keep in the fridge Here is where I get it: Missing Link Plus for Dogs, Professional Strength, Veterinary Formula, 1 lb - Pet Meds
Here she is before:








Here she is after (this picture was taken about 2 months after being on it)


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

He is cute as can be! I love him!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, I think he's super cute.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I just ordered the missing link as mentioned above. Ivy has the problem but not as much, but either way your little boy is soooo cute. He has a very sweet little face


----------



## kirjava (Aug 31, 2010)

*Wow !*

cprcheetah: thanks alot for this precious information ! I´m def going to try this!
The difference in your chi is striking! Seems this sup really works !

I actually don't mind him being a bit bald...it makes him even more kissable !!:lol:

But its good to know we can do something about it (im moving to Canada soon and I think he might want to have a bit of extra fur on his belly!:iconbiggrin:


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

I think he's beautiful. I can see the photos fine.


----------



## Martha (Sep 21, 2010)

I thought Firge had big ears, but your dog is larger than his. I really like him. I've always wanted a Rex cat (that's another story).


----------



## kirjava (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks!
Whats a rex cat?


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh he's so adorable! He reminds me a little of my Roo.  Roo is a chocolate blue and she has color dilute alopecia, she's a real baldie too. My main concern about it is how cold she always is in Winter and then the sun in the Summer. She just has peach fuzz on her head and no hair on her stomach/chest/front of her neck area at all. The lower part of her legs is fairly hairless too. I just started using The Missing Link less than a week ago (same as what Heather uses) for her. Fingers crossed it helps for both of our little ones. You can see in these photos how she has no hair on her chest and tummy area.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwww................He is a cutie.

My Bella (the chocolate blue tri color chi) has very thin short fur, albeit her fur feels so soft like velvet. There is hardly any fur from under her neck down to her belly - you see her skin in these areas.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww Jack is a cutie. He reminds me of Brody too. Brody has very thin hair on his head, none on his neck, and very sparse on his chest. None on his belly, just a little on the inside of his back legs.

Oh, and just so you know in case you were wondering, Jack should be neutered (or at least never allowed to be bred) as alopecia is hereditary. So he would be passing on that gene.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> The bald neck/chest/head is called "Pattern Baldness" pattern baldness
> There is no treatment/cure for it. However Zoey has it and I had some success with growing some hair in using "The Missing Link" supplement, I use the Plus Professional/Veterinary Strength formula, I give her 1/2 a teaspoon as she only weighs 4#, so the bag lasts just 1 dog forever  Keep in the fridge Here is where I get it: Missing Link Plus for Dogs, Professional Strength, Veterinary Formula, 1 lb - Pet Meds
> Here she is before:
> 
> ...



First person I thought of reading this thread! =) Glad you're going to give it a try! He's adorable!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> The bald neck/chest/head is called "Pattern Baldness" pattern baldness
> There is no treatment/cure for it. However Zoey has it and I had some success with growing some hair in using "The Missing Link" supplement, I use the Plus Professional/Veterinary Strength formula, I give her 1/2 a teaspoon as she only weighs 4#, so the bag lasts just 1 dog forever  Keep in the fridge Here is where I get it: Missing Link Plus for Dogs, Professional Strength, Veterinary Formula, 1 lb - Pet Meds
> Here she is before:
> 
> ...


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

glyndwr said:


> Hi, iv been looking over here to buy some for Glyn but this is the only one i can find, do you think it will be the same, its not quite the same as the 1 your using
> Thanks
> The Missing Link Wellness Blend « Canine Formula (454g) Missing Link Wellness Blend®: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


I don't know for sure, Heather will know best, but I think it's the same formula just without a joint supplement in it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll be anxious to hear what everyone thinks about the supplements for alopecia! I have used coconut oil, salmon oil, Nupro, Missing Link, and most recently Born to be Wild and I haven't seen any changes in hair re-growth at all.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I don't think the missing link would work for ninja he is literally 50-60% all skin I don't see that ever growing back unless he gets a toupe (sp?) or something for men lol!!!!


----------



## bellas little angels (Oct 30, 2009)

yes there are hairless Chihuahuas. The one I saw before had some hair on the tail and ears, almost like a Chinese Crested. Either way, he is adorable!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw Ninja. Cute pics.  I can't really see it helping my Roo either, to be honest, but I have to give it a try just to be sure. If it worked for Heather's Zoey's, I suppose it's possible I could get lucky.


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

I think it's cute, but I'd imagine they would be miserable in cold climates.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

glyndwr said:


> Hi, iv been looking over here to buy some for Glyn but this is the only one i can find, do you think it will be the same, its not quite the same as the 1 your using
> Thanks
> The Missing Link Wellness Blend « Canine Formula (454g) Missing Link Wellness Blend®: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


It should work just fine, my niece uses the regular on her Doxie and it has helped him with his baldness.


----------



## ginagina (Jan 19, 2011)

kirjava said:


> I replied twice and I cant see my replies...


He is gorgeous!


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

foggy said:


> Aw Ninja. Cute pics.  I can't really see it helping my Roo either, to be honest, but I have to give it a try just to be sure. If it worked for Heather's Zoey's, I suppose it's possible I could get lucky.


Yes, Thats exactly how im thinking, iv got to give it a go just in case, !!!
If it works for us all i think we should contact the firm , we could all have a free life supply for advertising it lol:hello1::hello1:


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> It should work just fine, my niece uses the regular on her Doxie and it has helped him with his baldness.


Thanks, going to order now,


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think he is so cute my 5 month old buster is hairless on belly too their just that much sweeter


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> The bald neck/chest/head is called "Pattern Baldness" pattern baldness
> There is no treatment/cure for it. However Zoey has it and I had some success with growing some hair in using "The Missing Link" supplement, I use the Plus Professional/Veterinary Strength formula, I give her 1/2 a teaspoon as she only weighs 4#, so the bag lasts just 1 dog forever  Keep in the fridge Here is where I get it: Missing Link Plus for Dogs, Professional Strength, Veterinary Formula, 1 lb - Pet Meds
> Here she is before:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the pic before and after. 
Chico has a bold spot were he had his rabies shot. And the vet said it wont grow. So I use a dog cream (cant remember the name now) on him it works it growing but it taking way to long about 1 year and just a few hair. So I will tray this hopefully it will work.


----------



## kirjava (Aug 31, 2010)

foggy said:


> Oh he's so adorable! He reminds me a little of my Roo.  Roo is a chocolate blue and she has color dilute alopecia, she's a real baldie too. My main concern about it is how cold she always is in Winter and then the sun in the Summer. She just has peach fuzz on her head and no hair on her stomach/chest/front of her neck area at all. The lower part of her legs is fairly hairless too. I just started using The Missing Link less than a week ago (same as what Heather uses) for her. Fingers crossed it helps for both of our little ones. You can see in these photos how she has no hair on her chest and tummy area.




OMG !! I loooooooove Roo!!!! He looks like Jack !!! Sooooo cute !!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I am a big fan of Roo!!!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

If you send them a testimonial they send you a free bag of it  Zoey is on their website:
ZOEY - The Chihuahua : The Missing Link


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

kirjava said:


> OMG !! I loooooooove Roo!!!! He looks like Jack !!! Sooooo cute !!





Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I am a big fan of Roo!!!


Aw thank you both! She's my little sweetheart.


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Jack is a looker!!! So are Roo and Brody. I love this "almost hairless" look! A friend of mine has a sable hairless she knows how much I love that little guy....there's something about the no fur that says "less between you and me!"


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Jazz and Tango couldn't be more different on their chests and underbellies. Tango has a good coating of hair on his underside, while Jazz is virtually bald in all the same spots that Tango is hairy. Jazz's chest and underside hair pattern actually looks a lot like the OP's dog. While Jazz seems to have a bit more hair on her head than what I saw in the OP's pic, she has these two matching areas, a strip between her eye and her ear and they're almost bald, peach-fuzzy rather than hairy. You don't even really notice the patches unless you pull back her ears and stretch the skin there a bit. Then she looks like friar Tuck in reverse....this baldness encircling a cap of hair lol! 

I'm pretty sure I have a pic....I'll see if I can find it amongst the thousands


----------

